# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المكتبة العامة >  >  بالفيديو..مانشيستر يفوز بصعوبة على سندرلاند

## elbramg

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

 بالفيديو..مانشيستر يفوز بصعوبة على سندرلاند 

حقق مانشستر يونايتد الإنجليزى فوزًا صعبًا على مضيفه سندرلاند، بهدف  دون مقابل، فى المباراة التى جمعتهما، اليوم السبت، فى افتتاح منافسات  الأسبوع الـ13 بالبريمير ليج.
جاء هدف التقدم والفوز للمان يونايتد،  فى الدقيقة 27 من عمر الشوط الأول، بنيران صديقة بعدما تدخلت "ركبة" مدافع  سندرلاند، تايتوس برامبل، فى إحراز هدف عن طريق الخطأ فى مرمى فريقه بعدما  حول مسار تسديدة الهولندى روبين فان بيرسى مهاجم مانشستر يونايتد.
بهذا  الفوز رفع الشياطين الحمر رصيدهم إلى 77 نقطة فى صدارة البريمير ليج  موسعًا الفارق إلى 18 نقطة مع جاره وأقرب منافسيه مانشستر سيتى صاحب المركز  الثانى فى جدول ترتيب المسابقة، برصيد 59 نقطة، قبل مباراته المرتقبة  لاحقًا أمام نيوكاسل يونايتد، فيما تجمد رصيد سندرلاند عند 31 نقطة فى  المركز الـ16، وأصبح مهددًا بالهبوط إلى دورى الدرجة الأولى "شامبيون شيب".
المصدر:اليوم السابع
[vsw id="CKIw7EUeEyc" source="youtube" width="425" height="344" autoplay="no"]


المصدر:باسم يوسف


*

----------

